# Woolwich Ferry crew member in ‘Propeller Death’



## Phill (Jun 17, 2005)

Tragedy when a 19 year old son of a Thames Cruise Boss was killed today, whilst handling Ropes when the Woolwich Ferry Earnest Bevin docked at 6am

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-14384532

Phill


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

Must have been dreadful


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

A true waterman who put a smile on everyones faces. A huge character who will be grately missed by all those who were lucky enough to have known him. 
Rest in peace Ben
Forever missed, but Never forgotten


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Apollogies Phil. I failed to notice this thread when i posted mine. I will go back and delete it.
Very sad loss indeed. RIP . Condolences to his family and close friends at this sad time.


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Very tragic. My condolences.


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

very sad tragic loss for all that work on the river. RIP Ben.john


----------



## captain61 (Aug 14, 2009)

Very sad news

Stephen


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

Vey sad, condolences to his family and friends.

Alec.


----------

